# MAC for RFA



## molisa (Sep 21, 2011)

What ASA code should be used when a patient receives MAC for radiofrequency ablation of the lumbar spine?


----------



## dwaldman (Sep 22, 2011)

01936  
Anesthesia for percutaneous image guided procedures on the spine and spinal cord; therapeutic


----------

